# Caustic? Does it work for Disbudding?



## chickylou (May 12, 2010)

OK, now we have to think about the gruesome stuff. 

Does anyone have experience with disbudding with caustic?

Any thoughts are appreciated. Good or bad. 

Thanks so much.

Chickylou


----------



## lilhill (May 12, 2010)

I don't do it.  From what I have read, after applying the paste, you'll have to hold them for about 30 minutes or so and be sure none gets in their eyes or anywhere else.  Just too much worry for me when using a disbudding iron is so much easier.


----------



## Mea (May 12, 2010)

chickylou said:
			
		

> OK, now we have to think about the gruesome stuff.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with disbudding with caustic?
> 
> ...


I've heard too many horror stories about it to ever want to try it.   As Lilhill said You have to hold them.   They still can get it rubbed around on their faces.  If it gets in the eyes it can blind them.
     And...DH reminded me...if it happens to get on the person holding them....it can burn the person as well.

  A good hot iron...6 seconds... then a bottle... and the babies are set.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 12, 2010)

The disbudding iron is so quick compared to the paste.


----------



## helmstead (May 12, 2010)

lilhill said:
			
		

> I don't do it.


I second this...please don't!


----------



## cmjust0 (May 12, 2010)

helmstead said:
			
		

> lilhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X3


----------



## Roll farms (May 12, 2010)

I'm with the majority...I wouldn't.  Nope.  Nuh-uh.


----------



## mossyStone (May 12, 2010)

that stuff should be pulled from the market icky..i'd never put my kidos thur the paste....junk...and i was a wimp at the whole disbudding issue and to hire out to have it done!!!!!


Mossy Stone Farm


----------



## haviris (May 12, 2010)

Well I've debated posting, but I'm going against the grain, I have and do use it!

In my experience the recovery time is much quicker and I'm alot happier w/ the results. Here is a pic of a kid being disbudded,





We do not need to hold them, the bandage keeps them from getting it on anything. And I have had it on my skin.


----------



## username taken (May 13, 2010)

yep, like havirus said, it works, its not gonna eat holes in your kids head, it doesnt really hurt if you get it on yourself. and you dont have to hold the kid (I use duct tape instead of the bandage lol)


----------



## chandasue (May 13, 2010)

I'm glad to see this turn into a 2 sided issue instead of 1. 

haviris and username taken: How long do you have to leave the bandaid on and how quick is the healing? Do you end up with scurs? I was convinced it was the worse product by what I read and use a disbudding iron, but since you're using it with success I'm just curious about your reasons for using it over burning.


----------



## HartRice (May 13, 2010)

I am curious as well. Do you just put the duct tape or bandage on immediatly after applying the paste? How long do you leave it on and how long does it take for the paste to work? Also concerned about scurs. I have a lamancha buckling that we had burned, copper ring, lifting of edges. One horn never came off and now has pointy scurs on both sides. Dont' know what to do with him. So this is an interesting thread to me, as well as where do you get this paste from. Can you buy it at a local fleet farm or such?


----------



## CindyS (May 13, 2010)

I have wondered about this for a while, if it would work on goats. I have done hundreds of calves with paste and have never had problems. With calves the younger the better, covering is not required, I did have a few jerseys that did a little smearing, getting their back feet up there. but no lasting problems. I used my bare finger, smeared a little circle around and on the horn bud and thats it! you have about a minute before it starts to sting the finger! LOL. I  Did my first goats with the hot iron a few months ago, looks like I did it right , scabs have fallen off and it is nice and smooth! Very stressful for me and the goats!


----------



## haviris (May 13, 2010)

The bandage is on for 30 minutes and they are pretty much fine as soon as it comes off, no real healing process. Generally I only shave the hair directly on the bud so the rest covers it and if you didn't already know you wouldn't even know it had been done. No problems w/ scurs.

Now w/ mine, there are two bandages, the first has holes cut for the buds, making a pocket to hold the paste, the one on top protects them from getting it on anything else, then there is some tape to hold that one on.

Here is a pic of Flower at 5 1/2 weeks old,





And for comparison here is Gulliver at about the same age disbudded w/ an iron,





Here is Nash and Legos around 1 1/2 weeks, Nash (in the front) was disbudded w/ the paste (Legos is polled),


----------



## chandasue (May 14, 2010)

Well that sure does not seem so bad at all. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mea (May 14, 2010)

I would like to add my thanks for information given about the pros.   I had never chatted with anyone who actually used the paste...only heard the horror stories.  

 It would be nice to have other options !  I HATE  using the iron, and am apt to put it off....way too long. 

    May i ask at what age You prefer to do them ?


   your photos make it look fairly simple.   Thank You again for speaking up.


----------



## haviris (May 14, 2010)

No problem. As for when, it really depends on the kid pretty much the same as doing the iron, Nash was born needing to be done, I did him at 3 days, that's the earliest I've ever done one, I've had a few doe kids that weren't ready until 3 weeks. Most are ready around a week to two weeks.

I always dread disbudding either way, but I prefer the paste.


----------



## chubbydog811 (May 15, 2010)

So I'm curious about something - with the paste, what are you looking for when you know they are ready? The vet always told me as soon as you feel the bump, that's when they can get the iron, but it it the same for the paste? Would you do it once they horn pokes through, or before?
I always bring mine to the vet, but it gets expensive after a while...Especially when there are 5-10 kids that need to get done!


----------



## Mea (May 15, 2010)

I would like to add a question also.

   After the half hour or so...  then what do You do ??  Are the spots blotted ? or does the caustic naturally wear itself out  in that time frame ?   Curious about Post caustic care.   Thank You.


----------



## haviris (May 15, 2010)

It's the same as it is for the iron, when you feel the buds they are ready!

Not much after care, after the 30 min you rinse w/ vinegar then warm water (which you want to be careful not to get in their eyes) and you're done! The buds have abit of a raw look for a day or two, that's about it.


----------



## mamaluv321 (May 16, 2010)

Here's my question: can you use the cuastic on scurs before they get too developed? Seems like with irons you get a 10% of scurs..


----------



## haviris (May 16, 2010)

I've never tried putting it on scurs, so can't help there.


----------

